# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Any musicians here?

## borat1

I play guitar mainly.

But i can also play piano, bass, and drums.


How about you guys?

----------


## coldbloodaddict

I play guitar and sing a little...I have an electric Gibson Les Paul Studio and a Fender amp. 

I also have a Gibson acoustic J-45 and a Taylor acoustic/electric with a Fender acoustic/vocal amp.

My mic is a Sennheiser e85 

I have a mandolin, piano and drum set... but can't play any of them to well...lol

----------


## Griggs2121

I play a bit of guitar. I have an acoustic and Telecaster.

----------


## Jafis

Been playing guitar for about 21 years.


ESP KKV
ESP KH4
ESP Horizon
RRR Baritone
Jackson USA KV2
LTD DV8-R SE
LTD MF-207

Peavey 5150II half stack

----------


## borat1

> I play guitar and sing a little...I have an electric Gibson Les Paul Studio and a Fender amp. 
> 
> I also have a Gibson acoustic J-45 and a Taylor acoustic/electric with a Fender acoustic/vocal amp.
> 
> My mic is a Sennheiser e85 
> 
> I have a mandolin, piano and drum set... but can't play any of them to well...lol


Ahh good taste on the guitars. Les paul Studio? Tell me you have the white one (so nice).

And a taylor hmm? You better play guitar more than " a little" if you have a taylor my friend. LOL They are amazing acoustics indeed.

I dig your collection.

----------


## Sausage

I play guitar and used to play piano.


I play a mean kazoo.......   :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## Rapture

I have an Ibanez electric bass guitar, but I don't really play it...

----------


## djslurp1200

Turntablist...


Technic SL-1200MK5 Direct Drive
Gemini SA-2400 Digital direct drive
Stanton SK-2f - 2 channel battle mixer
orotofon & stanton needlez
SHURE SM-58 Mic
Sony-MDV-900 headphones

Drums...

7pc. Tama rockstar
CLear remo heads 
zildian and sabian cymbals
pearl double bass pedal...

Played Alto sax and a little guitar but I never really stuck with them...

----------


## Kilo

I'm a failed musician. I sold all my guitar equipment and quitar to goto the daytona show last year.

----------


## Vomitore

Guitarist. I've owned 2 USA Jackson V's. One a KV all black and a pile of skull Rhoads. Sold em both 'cause the necks just couldn't hold up since Jackson uses an undersized truss rod. I had a Marshall 30th anniversary but my moron repairman at my store put the power tubes in it wrong! Ugh, I was so pissed and when he put the tubes in he said "Wow these tubes aren't going in too easily" Then after I confronted him about my amp not working he said it's not his fault :eek: . But now I'm using a Yamaha DG-130 head that was owened by Doyle Bramhall. It's seriously an amazing amp. I got 2 Marshall 4x12 cab (early 80's and a 60's copy) both with vintage 30's. My guitar is an Alexi Laiho V that I just love!

----------


## Jahbeard

Bass player, did the four set per night, four night a week thing for years, started doing lights and sound in the theater, haven't looked back.  Still have the Guild bass and the '74 Bassman 50, couple of acustic six string, Fender  acustic bass.   I used to work at Sam Ash in Florida, so the deals were pretty good.  I have also done a lot of sound and lighting system installation and design.  And, I restore pianos as a hobby.

----------


## ECLARK

Play spoons, piano and Drums!   :Cool:

----------


## bigballs

ooo look at all the guitarists....

the world doesnt have enough drummers! that what we say anyways :Wink:  


i also play piano, sax, tuba, trumpet and ill learn pretty much anything you give me! except guitar (or any strings...)! too hard for me! im jealous of you guys!

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Bass Player and vocalist. Started playing in bands in the early eighties in NYC relocated to L.A. in 1986 and played circuts in both cities. Not playing seriuosly anymore but still have my 69 Fender Jazz bass, 73 Fender Telecaster bass and Ampeg SVT rig and other practice amps. I probably be recording some stuff with an old sonwriting partner of mine this year. Always played original tunes. I have some cassete recording but don't know how to get them on my computer. Anyone know how? I'm an old school analog guy.

----------


## ECLARK

Diana, What about the didge?


> I have an Ibanez electric bass guitar, but I don't really play it...

----------


## borat1

> Bass Player and vocalist. Started playing in bands in the early eighties in NYC relocated to L.A. in 1986 and played circuts in both cities. Not playing seriuosly anymore but still have my 69 Fender Jazz bass, 73 Fender Telecaster bass and Ampeg SVT rig and other practice amps. I probably be recording some stuff with an old sonwriting partner of mine this year. Always played original tunes. I have some cassete recording but don't know how to get them on my computer. Anyone know how? I'm an old school analog guy.


73 fender, props.

There are ways to get cassettes to cd's, but you need the proper editing equiptment if you want to do it right.

Other than that im not sure, other than ghetto recording the cassette playback onto a cd, but that quality will get killed.

----------


## borat1

I have a diamond series schecter guitar
A Brownsville bat series guitar
An old jasmin classic styled acoustic guitar
An ovation acoustic guitar
A pearl studio  drum set, with mostly stock things some add ons.
An ibanez bass
and a casio keyboard.
150 watt peavey cabinet amp
100 watt marshall cabinet amp

and a few other  things lying around.

I one day want to get a mini or an actual grand piano i think they look lovely and full of class, but at the same time there hella expensive.

----------


## Schlyne

I dunno, I guess I qualify as a former musician?

I sold my piccolo and flute because I wasn't playing them anymore, and hadn't really played them much in years.

I can teach piano lessons, but I haven't played in a regular basis in years (kinda hard without a piano).

I have a didge but since I got sick, I haven't played it much at all.

I still own a small keltic harp, but I haven't touched it in a long time.

I threw out my last guitar, as the top section of the guitar was cracked (acoustic).  The strings had not been detuned when my stepfather was away  years ago, so the section near the neck was broken.  I talked to some repair ppl and they said it wasn't worth fixing.

----------


## tmlowe5704

i am pretty bada$$ on the air guitar

----------


## Laooda

I live with one...   Rob plays guitar, bass, and is currently "singing"... If that's what you'd call it!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    There are 8 guitars in our den ranging from my mother's antique Goya, my Yamaha, a Fender acoustic Bass, Jackson Bass, ESP guitar etc..........  My house is  "unplugged" on a regular basis... with guys sitting on anything available and jamming!  (I just chime in and bellow)!   lmao  :Razz: 
They (FLOOD) are currently in a battle of the bands....Check them out, (copy & paste) let me know what you guys think!  Please vote too if you wanna!!!  :Very Happy:  * 								"www.battleofthebands.com/flood" 


*

----------


## Laooda

Here is another sight they're on......... http://www.garageband.com/artist/floodlive

Also, they're on myspace and have another websight somewhere!!!  :Embarassed:  
(Sorry bout the hijack to plug)  lmao!!!    :Sunny:

----------


## borat1

add my band too

www.myspace.com/separatedatdeath

----------


## sweety314

I used to play guitar, but I've played my woodwinds since 4th grade. I have a flute and piccolo, and did 18 mo. on alto sax. I went to Hawaii for two weeks w/our college group as a singer.


I'm still fighting the remnants of bronchitis, so I'm NOT singing, but I still play the flute and piccolo every now and again.

----------


## harfieldthethirsty

Guitar, and drums. I have a 1980 gibson sg standard. Ampeg vl502 guitar head w/ matching 412 cab. Jackson dinky . Ibanez ex360 guitar, Ibanez acoustic. Pacific birch 6 piece drum w/ sabian aa series cymbals. But the 80 sg is somthin special, plays like a dream and sounds like a chainsaw.   :Taz:  perfect

----------


## jhall1468

I play a Fender 51' P-Bass Reissue piped through a Behringer BX4210A.

I'm okay, but I get the opportunity to play with the best drummer in the world, so it makes me sound better. I don't have anything online, but the drummer I jam with:

http://www.jakeburtonmusic.com/solo.mp3

Prepare for it. He's unreal.

----------


## Nuzum1978

I play an acoustic Yamaha. Nothing fancy, but good sound. 

Figured I'd find other musicians here...

----------


## ajeff

Guitar player right here  :Smile:

----------


## Shadera

I played clarinet and snare through my earlier years in school.  Switched to guitar once I hit high school.  Spent a few years in a Queen cover band called Hot Flash.  Good times man...good times.

----------


## Jenn

Guitar player here. I have a nice collection of strats but my baby is an 85 Charvel.

----------


## aaramire

I played piano and I play guitar and sing now mainly...

----------


## justin81

I play guitar, bass, drums, some piano/organ.  I played calrinet and sax in highschool, but haven't touched one since.

I played in a few dallas bands from 2000-2008.  Decided to take a break and focus on a work and starting a familly.

Guitars I have on hand are a Fender Strat, Warwick Corvette Double Buck, Washburn acoust/elec, and a few no named acoustics and electrics.

----------


## WaRocker

:Good Job: Bass guitar

----------


## LadyOhh

I sing...

I can play piano, trumpet and guitar, but I think I do much better at vocalizations.

----------


## BMorrison

Former Drummer 
7 Piece Premier Black Finish (Can't remember the specific model)
Zildjian and Istanbul Cymbals
Pearl Hi-Hat
Powershifter Double Bass Pedal

Current Guitarist
Gibson Les Paul Electric (Black Finish)
Schecter 006 (If you haven't played one go do it and then buy it... I freakin' love that thing!)
Line 6 Spyder 3 amp. I think it's a 125 or 150 watt but I may be wrong.

----------


## Earl

:Smile:

----------


## icygirl

Flute and piccolo  :Smile:

----------


## scales owner

I have a 7 string Ibenez play like alot of korn and heavy stuff. Oh and I scream LOL!!!! :Surprised:

----------


## stangs13

I can pick me some guitar! I can also play the drums! :Very Happy:

----------


## Peter Williams

I rock the slap bass.

----------


## Mike Schultz

I play a little guitar and sometimes screw around with my brother's bass  :Razz: 

I have a pretty decent Schecter guitar and a 65W Crate amp

----------


## crystal

> I
> I play a mean kazoo.......


me too!!!!!  :ROFL: 

i do a bit of singing but thats about all. 

i can read music but i dont play anything. i played trumpet til i got braces and i tried piano but i never cared enough to persue it.

----------


## Earl

You folks should post pictures of said guitars and basses. That would be awesome!

----------


## waltah!

I play an Ernie Ball Music Man John Petrucci model with a Kustom '36 coupe amp. Some of my tunes are on myspace at  www.myspace.com/waltmusic
This is a cool thread.

----------


## mcbrayerreptiles

I play Drums!!
I play anything but I prefer hardcore stuff.....

----------


## Earl

Yo check it...


http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/7...9336441jv9.jpg


Ken Lawrence V, probably 6k.

----------


## sweety314

Woodwinds...and a little piano. Did the flute and piccolo up to HS, with private lessons too, and did alto sax to start into jazz band for HS, but schedule conflict w/Ag and I had to drop band.

Spent two weeks in Hawaii touring w/my college group as an a capella choir doing everything from show tunes to Baroque chorales

----------


## emptyblackstare

oh man, now this is my love...even more so than bp's.

peavey 5150 II(with rack: 31band graphic eq, sonic maximizer,had a hush super c...but got rid of it for a dbx gate/limiter)through a marshall 4x12 with celestion greenbacks(i have 3 of these cabs), and engl Powerball v1 through a mesa boogie 4x12 celestion v30's..everything wired with monster cable.

i play a jackson soloist(sl1)...but also have a jackson dk2, and an ibanez rgt42..also going to get a jackson KV2 soon.

my girlfriend(libitina on this forum) plays a korg triton extreme 88 keys..we're in a black metal band together

I also have a jbl pa system(2 towers, 18"subs, 4 floor monitors) ran with crown poweramps.  have a 24 channel yamaha mixing board, cross over, sonic maximizer, alesis dm5 for bass drums triggers, lexicon voice module...10 sm57s..a couple audio technica at4047s...an ampeg b2r 4x10 bass amp. a 6x12 cargo trailer to haul it all....i'm done

also band link (black metal) www.myspace.com/gevurahblasphemy

----------


## Earl

Yes! Somebody else finally posts some pics!

Very cool gear empty!  :Good Job:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I play hard on guitar hero...

does that count?

----------


## Evans

I play triangle. My music teacher said I was too retarded for anything eles.  :Smile:

----------


## blackcrystal22

I hate when people play guitar and say they can play bass. And then they grab a pick.
 :sploosh: 

I'm a violin player. I also played clarinet for a little while and piano.
My boyfriend is a bass player. I'd like to show pictures of his electric and acoustic, but I don't have any. They are soo purdy though.

----------


## Earl

> I play hard on guitar hero...
> 
> does that count?


No Lew, sorry it doesn't, I'm afraid that....hey....ya know what...the hell with it! It counts Lew! It totally counts!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hardwikk

Yes. I'm very good with drums.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

i've played guitar for about 10 years... i once tried to make a living at it, but now i just do it for fun.  i had a ton of pro equipment but sold a lot of it.... i still have 7 guitars, plus my wife has a few.
i'll get some pics up here if ya want...
my main guitars are a gibson les paul, gibson 61 SG (RI), and a modded fender telecaster.

----------


## Earl

Brian the guitar player from Drist refinished one of his old Jacksons, I think it turned out really cool.


Original V...




Redone...

----------


## piper

I think I may have the originality part of this down.  I play the Highland Bagpipes.  I play in a professional pipe band on the east coast of Canada.  We are called the 78th highlanders Grade 1 band.(Grade 1 is the highest level a band can compete at. Starts at Grade 5 and goes down)

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> No Lew, sorry it doesn't, I'm afraid that....hey....ya know what...the hell with it! It counts Lew! It totally counts!


YES!!!!!!!

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------

